# Emulsion washes off !! Also I bought a new bulb, will it work ??



## Dawgboss123 (Apr 13, 2017)

So I'm on my fourth attempt at making a screen first I just didn't really know what I was doing and try to expose it in my room with just the regular light that didn't work I expose it for five minutes and as soon as I try to wash it off all of the emulsion just washed off completely which is very frustrating when I try to expose it outside in the sun I tried that for about three minutes I did a test and it didn't work. Then I tried another one out in direct sunlight for about 45 minutes. I don't know what I'm doing at all so please be kind in giving advice I went to the store and nobody had a UV lights so what I bought was 300 W crystal clear vibrant light. It is 6120 lm 130 V 300 W and medium base whatever that means please help me you guys!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

You need ultraviolet light to expose emulsion. While there are UV wavelengths in all light, a regular bulb isn't enough. A 500W halogen work light will work but I recommend unfiltered black light fluorescent tubes (not to be confused with the hippie black lights from the 1970's) They're hard to find in stores but you can buy them online from lighting supply companies. The sun is an excellent UV light source. I expose screens in the sun often. About one minute in direct sunlight works well with my emulsion.


----------



## Dawgboss123 (Apr 13, 2017)

I tried to put it in the sun, and it didn't work. It still
Totally washed off when I went to rinse and it was with cold water and a light pressure. What the heck?! lol I feel like I am on a different planet than everyone else.


----------



## Dawgboss123 (Apr 13, 2017)

I did two screens on the sun. I did a test one with different time lengths. I did 4 minutes,7 minutes, 12 minutes and then 45 minutes. Nothing. It still
Washed off in the water. Will a screen print place make a screen with my logo on it?


----------



## herokid (Jul 22, 2016)

I never done the sun before but you would need to know your emulsion you are using and how it works etc. Some expose a whole lot quicker than others. I do recall watching a video on someone exposing screens in the sun and if not mistaken it was for like 30 seconds. Your timings are way too long depending emulsion I guess, but the sun is the strongest light source so it would require the least. 30 seconds might be too long as well, id try 15-30 seconds first and see what you come up with. 

If possible to post the type of emulsion using this may be better as members will know details to help you out.


----------



## Dawgboss123 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for your responses. I am using diazo emulsion with the sensitizer. Could over exposing it make the emulsion water soluble when it comes to washing it out. I would
Assume if I over exposed it, it would
Blow out. Which it did not.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

If exposing in direct sunlight doesn't work, it's NOT your light source. Sunlight should burn the screen in about 45 - 60 seconds. It's the best single source light for burning screens. Does your emulsion require a sensitizer and are you mixing per the directions?


----------



## Dawgboss123 (Apr 13, 2017)

It does require sensitizer. And I added what was asked if the directions. It was the kit that come with it. But I messed up all. Y screens and wasted it. So I bought a new bottle of the 26.4 oz and I mix it with the prescribed 2 oz bottle of sensitizer. I try to put it on thin like it asks. I'm frustrated to say the least.


----------



## Dawgboss123 (Apr 13, 2017)

Well this is what I have so far. Better than my last screens by far. But some stuff still washes out


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Once mixed, Diazo emulsion has a short shelf life before it expires. If it does not expose in direct sun, the emulsion is no good.

If over exposed, none of the emulsion will wash out.

If underexposed (or bad emulsion) too much (or all) of the emulsion will wash out.

Poly based emulsions expose quicker and last longer in the bucket. Diazo is the worst of all worlds, but what almost everyone tries first.

See the link in my sig for how to determine the correct exposure time. There is no need to guess.

As for coating screens: keep pressure on the blade of the coater. You'll find that easier to accomplish if the coater is tilted back so only the blade touches the screen (so the "slides" on the end caps do not). Else one tends to smash the end caps into the screen rather than the blade.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Dawgboss123 said:


> I did two screens on the sun. I did a test one with different time lengths. I did 4 minutes,7 minutes, 12 minutes and then 45 minutes. Nothing. It still
> Washed off in the water. Will a screen print place make a screen with my logo on it?


Either the emulsion is bad or you mixed it incorrectly. Even 4 minutes in direct sunlight would expose the screen to the point where you wouldn't be able to wash it out at all.


----------



## Dawgboss123 (Apr 13, 2017)

So I got a good screen. Makes sense that diazo is crap because that seems to be what the art store carries. And I swear the kit I bought was garbage because as soon as I bought a container of emulsion not in the kit it worked. And in the sun for 27 seconds.


----------

